# AS-i Bus Diagnose in TiaPortal V14



## lukas1274 (25 Januar 2018)

Guten Tag,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Diagnose vom Status des As-i Bus.
Gibt es bei TiaPortal V14 einen spezifischen Baustein hierfür?
Wenn nein wie könnte man dieses Problem sonst lösen?

Ich Danke im Voraus für jeden Beitrag.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
lukas1274


----------



## Blockmove (25 Januar 2018)

Welchen ASi-Master verwendest du?
Die Diagnose hängt vom Master ab.


----------



## lukas1274 (26 Januar 2018)

Ich werde eventuell mit diesem ASi-Master arbeiten:[h=1]Siemens ASIsafe Master 3RK7271-1AA30-0AA0[/h]


----------



## Blockmove (26 Januar 2018)

Deine Bestellnummer passt nicht. Der Master ist 2AA30.
Die Diagnose ist im Handbuch beschrieben.
Am einfachsten funktioniert die Diagnose über den Webserver der 1200er.


----------



## lukas1274 (26 Januar 2018)

Kann man es auch über einen Programmbaustein auslesen?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (30 Januar 2018)

Mit der 1200-er habe ich das so noch nicht realisiert.
Für die 1500/300/400-Serie gibt es da sehr schöne fertige Bausteine von Siemens. Inkl. fertiger Seiten für das HMI.

https://support.industry.siemens.co...erung-über-hmi-oder-webbrowser?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Etwas vergleichbares habe ich für die 1200-er aber auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden. Vielleicht suchst Du noch einmal selbst danach.


----------



## lukas1274 (30 Januar 2018)

Danke für deine Hilfe

MfG lukas1274


----------



## IBN_Pacco (9 Juni 2022)

Moin zusammen, 
bin gerade auf dieses Thema gestoßen und habe eine Frage.
@Tigerente1974 weißt du, ob das ganze auch für folgenden Master möglich ist?

6GK1 411-2AB10 - IE/AS-i Link PN IO

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

